# Amateur "photographer" looking for critiques



## unholygrail (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi, I am new to the forums. I would like to go into wedding photography eventually, when I have better equipment and hopefully have done some assisting/second shooting. Right now i'm living in a country where I don't know a lot of people and my time is limited to make friends...I work 24/7...So most of my pictures are self shots...I'm not a narcissist I swear .

I'd really like a critique of my style, color, etc. and any tips I can try to improve. Be brutally honest.

Here is a self-shot when I dyed my hair red


And when I dyed it back to my natural color lol


And these were before I got my DSLR...Not meant too seriously...Mostly just for instagram and tumblr..But I like how they look 


If I had a real model these kind of pictures would be perfect.

Unfortunately this doesn't give much of an idea of how i'd be as a wedding photographer. But I'd love a critique anyway. What can I stand to improve? Particularly in the first two pictures and the last picture, all of which were taken with my new camera and were not intended only for instagram.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 28, 2013)

If you nail the technical stuff, i have no doubt you will do good. You have a good eye.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 28, 2013)

PS..  Just focus on the window.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome to TPF!  First of all, it's really difficult (and IMO, somewhat unfair) to critique self-portraits too harshly as there are just so many things that the photographer has to deal with.  To me, they're probably about the single most difficult type of photography to do well.  That said, The first two are fine, albeit perhaps slightly soft.  Always add a little extra of field when shooting self-portraits just to make sure.  The last one I really like and if you'd got it focused, had the camera level & square to the window frame and not cropped the little bit of window image right, this would have been a GREAT shot!  When you are shooting self-portaits one tip is to place a focusing target where you're going to be, and lock the focus on that.  (FWIW, I would do that last shot 200 times if that's what it took to get right!)

As far as getting models, assuming you live in/near a reasonably large metropolitan area, Model Mayhem is a great resource for models.  Granted, that most of the ones who will work for free (Refered to as TFP or "Trade for print") aren't the most experienced, and there is a high flake factor (lots of cancellations, no-shows, etc) you find some (about one in four is my experience) who are actually serious and want to work.  I use MM any time I want to experiment with stuff, try something new, or just shoot for fun.

Wedding work is a whole 'nother animal, and it's not something that you want to consider until your skills are more polished and your equipment is appropriate, BUT, second-shooting is a GREAT way to learn and experience the industry.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Ilovemycam (Jul 28, 2013)

Pretty gal!

Get some books on self portraits and blast away. 

Your beautiful!!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 28, 2013)

And if you are interested in self-portraiture, check out some of Kundalini's posts in "People".  He's probably the most prolific and most skillful self-shooter on TPF.


----------



## Shipman (Jul 28, 2013)

I like all of the posted pictures, the personals are really good, youre a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 28, 2013)

unholygrail said:


> If I had a real model these kind of pictures would be perfect.




Look like a real model to me


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jul 28, 2013)

Awesome shots.


----------



## _gingerstocking (Jul 29, 2013)

Another idea would be to set something in the window sill, focus on it, set the timer, then throw the object on the floor as you position yourself.

But I like the shots. I wish #1 had some more lighting on your face. Otherwise, you have the eye.


----------



## unholygrail (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you for the thorough reply! I agree with you on the cropping. I was unsure about it but I was limited in space and I didn't want to use a super wide-angle camera. 

I'm not a huge fan of MM but I think I will have to look at what's going on in my city and see if I can make use of that site. Looking at what I posted here, it's clear that I need to get in contact with a few models before I can build a portfolio...I Can't go around showing 100 self-shots lol. So thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## unholygrail (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the encouraging comments. It's nice to hear I have a "good eye." Now I know that I just need to focus on the technical aspects a little more and I should be headed in the right direction.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 29, 2013)

tirediron said:


> And if you are interested in self-portraiture, check out some of Kundalini's posts in "People".  He's probably the most prolific and most skillful self-shooter on TPF.



Plus, he's gorgeous!  :taped sh:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 29, 2013)

unholygrail said:


> Right now i'm living in a country where I don't know a lot of people and my time is limited to make friends...



So, you are FROM the US and living abroad now, or from abroad and living in the US?


----------



## e.rose (Jul 29, 2013)

1. Can you PLEASE come to Nashville so I can photograph you?  You are *seriously* beautiful, girl! :hug::

2. I love these.  I really, really do.  Like Schwetty said, you have a great eye!  My only complaint would be that you're out of focus on the last one, but you already know that.  Other than that, your processing, composition, lighting... it's all great. How long have you been shooting?

3. What is drawing you specifically towards wedding photography?  Do you genuinely love the idea of spending long days with a couple on their wedding day?  Or is it just the idea of "That's where the money is"??  (If that sounds harsh, I don't mean it to be... I'm just trying to get and idea of where your mindset is.  Some people genuinely LOVE wedding photography... and love love... and capturing it... and whatnot... haha.  Other people just get into it "for the money".)

4. Is your work posted somewhere online I can follow?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 29, 2013)

Like Schwetty said?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 29, 2013)

e.rose said:


> 1. Can you PLEASE come to Nashville so I can photograph you?  You are *seriously* beautiful, girl! :hug::
> 
> 2. I love these.  I really, really do.  Like Schwetty said, you have a great eye!  My only complaint would be that you're out of focus on the last one, but you already know that.  Other than that, your processing, composition, lighting... it's all great. How long have you been shooting?
> 
> ...



Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn, trying to stalk her and lure her in already?!?!?!?!?!?

The first shot reminded me of your set with the hottie by the tunnel.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 29, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Like Schwetty said?



You will always be Schwetty to me. Even if your screen name doesn't say it anymore. 



DiskoJoe said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn, trying to stalk her and lure her in already?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> The first shot reminded me of your set with the hottie by the tunnel.



Stalk?  Hardly.  

But your second statement is probably why I feel this need to make a statement like "let me photograph you!!".  That was actually the same comparison I made, haha.  Both the OP and Alexa have a certain set of features that you don't see all the time, and that I personally, find to be beautiful.

I am a married, straight, female... so stalking has nothing to do with it... HOWEVER... I am fully capable of identifying a beautiful female and I'm not so shy as not to be able to state it.  :hug::


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 29, 2013)

Hmmm.. unholy grail and e-rose together???  Dont wake me up!


----------



## e.rose (Jul 29, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Hmmm.. unholy grail and e-rose together???  Dont wake me up!



I'm not even sure what that means, sir.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 29, 2013)

e.rose said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > Like Schwetty said?
> ...



ALSO... to clarify:

When I asked where I can follow her work... I meant her WORK... not HER.  Regardless if she is the focus of her photos, another person, or a still life, I think the girl's got skill, and I enjoy the work of people with skill. :sillysmi:


----------



## manaheim (Jul 29, 2013)

all the guys are hitting on this poor gal, but e.rose is feeling awkward about what SHE said.

Yeah.

THAT makes sense.


----------



## MattxMosh (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd hit it.

But the hell with the pictures.

Look what you made me do. Dick.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 29, 2013)

manaheim said:


> all the guys are hitting on this poor gal, but e.rose is feeling awkward about what SHE said.
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> THAT makes sense.



HEY.

I'm not feeling awkward.

I'm being honest.

Chica is beautiful.

The difference is I'm not drooling like the rest of these dudes are. :lmao:


----------



## pgriz (Jul 29, 2013)

Looks like you'll do well on either side of the camera.  IF you and Emily could get together for a photo shoot, I think it would be one for the books.  For one thing, Emily's style has been evolving (rocketing is probably more descriptive) and there is a polish that is quite enviable.  Your approach (photographically) is very pleasing to the eye, and invites all kind of eye exploration.  Your own appearance is very attractive and yet not conventional, so there is more potential to produce a interesting (instead of merely pretty) image.  I would love to see more of your work.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 29, 2013)

pgriz said:


> IF you and Emily could get together for a photo shoot, I think it would be one for the books.  For one thing, Emily's style has been evolving (rocketing is probably more descriptive) and there is a polish that is quite enviable.


 
First of all... thank you for your kind words :sillysmi:



pgriz said:


> Your own appearance is very attractive and yet not conventional, so there is more potential to produce a interesting (instead of merely pretty) image.  I would love to see more of your work.



SECOND of all... ^^^^That's what I'm sayin'!!!  :lmao:


----------



## Trainz35 (Jul 29, 2013)

The poor girl has fled the forum.    I like the photos, well done!


----------



## e.rose (Jul 29, 2013)

Trainz35 said:


> The poor girl has fled the forum.    I like the photos, well done!



I hope not.  We need more talent like her.  I've never seen anyone come on here claiming to be an "amateur" and do as well as she does.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jul 29, 2013)

You crazies have done scared her off. lol


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 29, 2013)

BACK OFF!  I replied first!


----------



## otto (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful pictures, if you don't have the time to photograph then you could be a model. Very beautiful


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 30, 2013)

e.rose said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > Like Schwetty said?
> ...



Its cool. I totally get why. She definitely has the look I know you find intriguing.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jul 30, 2013)

i really like that first photo. contrast between the hair and the background definatly makes her stand out. I was going to ask where she was cause i'd love to shoot what I thought was her model. now that I know it's her it feels awkward lol. great job at this poing but definatly find someone to shoot, won't get 200 chances at a wedding to get a shot, it's usually one or two if yoru lucky.


----------

